# Men, How Do You Like to Be Touched?



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys, I'd like to know how you like to be touched by your wife or significant other during the prelude to sex (or just whenever...). What do you like? What do you really love? If you had the opportunity to tell your lover precisely what really does it for you (assuming you have not already done so), how would you describe it? Yes, I *am* specifically asking how you like your penis to be touched (detail appreciated - I'm trying to learn something here!), (but am also interested in any other forms of touch you really love as well). For me the learning process never ends; I want to be the best lover I can be for my husband and I'm looking for insights from other guys for inspiration. Thanks fellas! (I hope this question doesn't violate guidelines - I'm genuinely looking to add enrichment to my marital relationship in asking this. He's a bit reserved in expressing what he wants/likes - we're working on that. He says, "Anything you do". Very sweet answer, but not helpful! His reasons for being reserved in this manner are a long story, and like I said, we're working on it, but clearly some approaches feel better to a guy than others. So again, I appreciate your responses).


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

All over.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.....if she'd accidentally ...or on purpose ....pokes me in the eye while she slept .....I think I'd climax.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Too many to count...

I do love when my wife will take her index finger and slide it under the elastic band of my boxers...slowly tugging them down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I do really like it when my wife uses her tongue in my ear.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I am a woman (sorry) but I can definitely tell you what my man likes. When I stroke him in that soft spot between his b*lls and his *ss, he can't resist. And if i kiss him there, he starts bucking and thrashing like a bronco . He would tell you the same thing.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

As if she had been waiting all day to get her hands on me.


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> I am a woman (sorry) but I can definitely tell you what my man likes. When I stroke him in that soft spot between his b*alls and his *ss, he can't resist. And if i kiss him there, he starts bucking and thrashing like a bronco . He would tell you the same thing.



Right below the head is sensitive like this, they are the two most sensitive spots.


----------



## PinkSalmon13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Any old way at all would be welcomed. I'm not even being glib. I mean it.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

I like to be touched all over. Not too sure on the specifics because Mrs. Adams has it down to a science. I have heard of guys not into touch, I am I like sensual touching. My wife will start at my face and then slowly touch my chest and on to my stomach and then softly caresses my penis. She will often kiss in the same pattern I also like to touch, I am very handsy. So, touch is very important to both of us as part of foreplay as well as during sex. While we are having sex, our hand are all over each other. So, touch, touch and more touch. It is all good.


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I am a woman (sorry) but I can definitely tell you what my man likes.  When I stroke him in that soft spot between his b*lls and his *ss, he can't resist. And if i kiss him there, he starts bucking and thrashing like a bronco . He would tell you the same thing.



Don't apologize - ladies, your input on what your guys enjoy is very welcome as well!


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

PinkSalmon13 said:


> Any old way at all would be welcomed. I'm not even being glib. I mean it.


I'm sorry Didn't mean to stir up bad feelings...


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Take your fingers and gently grasp the base of the penis then slowly and ever so lightly slide all the way up to the tip. Generally speaking using all 5 fingers very lightly around the penis, testicles and that general vicinity is amazing. I suggest teasing it as much as possible. Very slow penetration is also a good one - take as long as you want - maybe even get on top and just pop only the head in and then use the finger technique on the yet to enter shaft - be careful not to induce orgasm as the above described caressing may cause explosion on launch pad. If you are risking premature orgasm - try squeezing the shaft sort of hard for a bit - that numbs the penis and gives it a bit more resilience - good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll start with what I do not like. -repetitive motion over the same spot even with some lube but especially dry can generate a friction burn pretty fast. 

My wife and I always start by touching until she has an O so she has had a lot of practice and one of my favorite motions she does is:

from above the tip so it would be pointing towards her palm, her fingers go around it so that they are parallel to the penis until the tip is touching her palm and then just very lightly stroke up and down that way. Not enough pressure to actually pull up.

But it is like if she does that more than a few or a dozen times than it is time to go to some other spot. 

For me since she takes 20 minutes or so for her to O I am not staying at maximum hardness for all that time so it gives her the opportunity to figure out which motions are better. 

For your husband you might try a session where he just lays back and relaxes and you slowly try different touches. but give it time to relax in between so that you can see which ones produce the best response.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hurtin_Still said:


> .....if she'd accidentally ...or on purpose ....pokes me in the eye while she slept .....I think I'd climax.


You poor thing.


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I am a woman (sorry) but I can definitely tell you what my man likes. When I stroke him in that soft spot between his b*lls and his *ss, he can't resist. And if i kiss him there, he starts bucking and thrashing like a bronco . He would tell you the same thing.



My husband is the same way, but he likes his *ss played with as well. Although he is funny about it when we're finished lol


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> I am a woman (sorry) but I can definitely tell you what my man likes. When I stroke him in that soft spot between his b*lls and his *ss, he can't resist. And if i kiss him there, he starts bucking and thrashing like a bronco . He would tell you the same thing.


OMG, please make sure the defibrillator is close by....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Mrs Conan to be gentle but confident when cuddling or lounging on the couch. Once the foreplay starts and the clothes start disappearing, I like her to br aggressive and very firm
In oral, I like her to suck hard and Bob forceful. When she is in a position to move during intercourse, I like forceful slamming and bending her body to really bend my unit too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Dont know. She hasny touched me there in 12 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty sure my DH would say "everywhere,often,and anyway you want that won't hurt me.but..stay away from my balls."


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Pretty sure my DH would say "everywhere,often,and anyway you want that won't hurt me.but..stay away from my balls."


Really? I thought all men loved their balls played with


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

after every PIV orgasm, my wife goes down on me.
while I am catching my breath, she is slowly sucking and tenderly cleaning my penis. Then she brings it up to me to share. I understand not everyone is open to the sharing part. But, I love it when she cleans me off in her mouth. It is an amazing feeling.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

lisad45 said:


> Really? I thought all men loved their balls played with


He cracks up when I get near them.It's hilarious LOL


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

312cpl said:


> after every PIV orgasm, my wife goes down on me.
> while I am catching my breath, she is slowly sucking and tenderly cleaning my penis. Then she brings it up to me to share. I understand not everyone is open to the sharing part. But, I love it when she cleans me off in her mouth. It is an amazing feeling.


Very nice!


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I think balls are a bit of a tricky issue, you would think they get slapped around a lot during intercourse and they could take some pressure but I think the usually need to be treated pretty gently. 

Not any special nerve endings there so most of the pleasure is mental and not physical (works for guys who like having their balls played with)


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

usmarriedguy said:


> I think balls are a bit of a tricky issue, you would think they get slapped around a lot during intercourse and they could take some pressure but I think the usually need to be treated pretty gently.
> 
> Not any special nerve endings there so most of the pleasure is mental and not physical (works for guys who like having their balls played with)


Yeah, my husband likes when his balls are played with, but I know he enjoys when his sack his licked. lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

nope.no playing,no fondling,and absolutely no licking LOL

I do it now just to mess with him bc it's soooo f**king cute to watch him get all high pitched and laugh hysterically


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

frequently


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> nope.no playing,no fondling,and absolutely no licking LOL
> 
> I do it now just to mess with him bc it's soooo f**king cute to watch him get all high pitched and laugh hysterically


I am way too ticklish on my balls to enjoy any attention to them. My wife is similar. After she orgasms from me giving her oral, she is way too sensitive on her clitoris. If I touch it with my tongue, it makes her jump. So, we have an unwritten rule, she doesn't bother my balls and won't touch her clitoris after orgasm.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

312cpl said:


> I am way too ticklish on my balls to enjoy any attention to them. My wife is similar. After she orgasms from me giving her oral, she is way too sensitive on her clitoris. If I touch it with my tongue, it makes her jump. So, we have an unwritten rule, she doesn't bother my balls and won't touch her clitoris after orgasm.


:lol: well that's the trade off for us.I know if I am naughty and mess w/his boys he's going to torture me later after I orgasm...he's a brat like that.Can't just let me have fun.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

when we first got married I told her if she wanted sex just pull on it once. If she didnt want sex to pull on it two or three hundred times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Thound said:


> when we first got married I told her if she wanted sex just pull on it once. If she didnt want sex to pull on it two or three hundred times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm...I should use this on my wife


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

As to when....

Touch him when he's least expecting it. Going out the door, stick your hands in his pants. Roll over in the middle of the night? Hold onto his member. Getting out of the car while he holds the door? Give him a little rub. 

The thing is don't treat it it like its a pet worm. You know, a couple of pats with your finger tips?!? When he's flaccid hold all of him in your hands. 

Oh, me personally I love the broad of her finger nails lightly dragged from my pucker, scrotum and thighs. Lights out!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

A few weeks ago, she was using a very loose grip and no lubrication slowly stroking along the head and shaft. My leg was twitching like a dog getting it's belly scratched. Seriously, every stroke made my leg twitch. It felt great and was funny as hell.

And I agree with the tongue in the ear or even just hot breath. I shudder just thinking about that.


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

One the rare occasion my husband rubs my feet, I'll rub him where it counts, and he usually goes wild.


----------



## honeysuckle (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi my man likes me to grasp his penis about half way down, long gentle strokes towards the head being sure to pull the foreskin over the head,caressing /stroking ( not grasping) his balls simultaneously. He also enjoys hard sucking of his penis whilst gliding my tongue over the head & just under the edge of the foreskin. 
One other strange one I have never known any other man to like is playing with his nipples(as he does mine!) Hope this helps


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Re: Men, How Do You Like to Be Touched?*



usmarriedguy said:


> I think balls are a bit of a tricky issue, you would think they get slapped around a lot during intercourse and they could take some pressure but I think the usually need to be treated pretty gently.
> 
> Not any special nerve endings there so most of the pleasure is mental and not physical (works for guys who like having their balls played with)


......don't know if I'm the only one that has experienced this ....but ....mine are WAY more sensitive now ...than they were prior to me getting "snipped". Not sure if its a nerve / scar tissue thing ...? 

......of course ...if she has interest in playing with them ....I'll grin and bear the 'pain'.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> A few weeks ago, she was using a very loose grip and no lubrication slowly stroking along the head and shaft. My leg was twitching like a dog getting it's belly scratched. Seriously, every stroke made my leg twitch. It felt great and was funny as hell.


Sounds like my Bf.-(I like doing this to him as well)-


----------

